# Any other October 2013 babies



## goddess25

Like the thread says looking for older women like me who will be having their babies in October.

Hope your all doing well.


----------



## fairsinger

I am due Oct. 30. :wohoo:


----------



## goddess25

Congrats fairsinger. I am due October 5. Only 6 days to go until I am in double digits, very exciting.


----------



## goddess25

I also had a son in 2009, and a daughter in 2011 with some losses in between.


----------



## fairsinger

I am so sorry to hear about your losses. Our sons are very close in age! Mine turned 4 in April. And it looks like you have a boy, then a girl and now another girl coming. If the sono tech was right at my last scan, I will have boy-girl-girl also!


----------



## buzzy

Hi!

I'm due on Oct. 11th with baby number 2


----------



## goddess25

Hello buzzy. Congratulations.
Have not found out the sex this time..I think it will be boy though.


----------



## Glitterdiva

fairsinger said:


> I am due Oct. 30. :wohoo:

Me too!!!!!!!


----------



## goddess25

YAY!


----------



## grace10209

I'm due oct 11 with baby number 1!! 
I just turned 37 too, anyone have any tips for a first time mom???


----------



## goddess25

Go with the flow and try not to have too many structured ideas about a birth plan. First time around its so xciting. Congrats.


----------



## NR3

Hello ladies!

May I join you? My EDD is Nov. 1, but my feeling is baby #3 will be born in October, we'll see. Everything is going normal so far.

I am 37 yo, DS is almost 6 and DD - 2.5. 
This time we expect a boy, my son is very excited. :happydance:


----------



## goddess25

Congrats on being team blue. I reckon you will probably be a bit early too. Did you have your other 2 early?


----------



## NR3

Thanks. :)
My son was 2 days early, my daughter was 2 days late.
But while expecting my son, I was on a leave and had all the time for myself. With my daughter I had 2 exams to take and I was very careful not to bring on labour before their dates. 1 of the exams was just the day before my EDD.

Have you seen any statistics about early delivery 3rd time around?
What about your children, were they born on time?


----------



## goddess25

Son was 3 days late and daughter was 3 days early.

My mw told me stastically 3rd babies are similar arrival to 2nd.

My edd is 5 October and my parents arrive 2October so I am hoping they can make it here.


----------



## grace10209

and what about 1st babies, i think those are generally ontime or late right?


----------



## goddess25

I think for most women 1st babies are statistically a bit late.


----------



## grace10209

ok sounds good. I feel like there is just soo much to learn and that i wont know until she's here. 

I am cool about the open birth plan. I would like to deliver vaginally, and i will likely get an epidural (im not super strong), i am hoping to avoid pitocin and avoid a csection, but I am ok if i have to get either for her or my sake............I will just "go with" - whatever the doctor tells me.

I hope to breastfeed but again, know that some women struggle with it and i wont be devastated if i can't. All i can do is try right?


----------



## PuddlePuppy

Hi due the 22nd October. Second child, with a couple of losses between. LO is 4.


----------



## NR3

Is there anybody who has decided not to find out the sex of the baby? It's been interesting how people decide on that and stick to the decision. 

As for me, I couldn't wait till the end. :)


----------



## goddess25

I didn't find out with either of my kids and I have not found out this time. I like the surprise.


----------



## PuddlePuppy

we haven't either times, 1st time we were sure we didn't want to know as DH put it 'one of the last surprises you can get these days'. 2nd time around we waviered a bit about it and nearly found out but at the last minute, ie in the scan said nope we don't want to know so DH and I just looked at each other whilst she scanned that area to make sure neither of us could peek!


----------



## grace10209

We had to find out, we could never wait til the baby is born, too much planning and stuff we wanted to do. 
How are you all doing in this heat? It's been 95+ everyday here and all I want to do is stay inside - which is normally not like me..


----------



## grace10209

Also, how many kids does everyone have? I am 37 and this is #1 and I'm very torn on if I should have a second one. I wish I was younger so I could wait a few yrs.
Really prefer to not be over 40 and ttc - how hard is it to be preg and have a little one? And then how much harder is having two?
Sometimes I just want one so we can focus 100% on her and financially it would be easier - then I worry about her being an only child?

Thoughts?


----------



## goddess25

Grace I am 39 and expecting #3. I have a 4 & 2 year old. Being older expecting and havimg 2 other kids is utterly exhausting. Thid will be my last. I also don't like the extra worries that come with being older. I didn't want to be over 40 ttc but that s just me.


----------



## grace10209

goddess25 said:


> Grace I am 39 and expecting #3. I have a 4 & 2 year old. Being older expecting and havimg 2 other kids is utterly exhausting. Thid will be my last. I also don't like the extra worries that come with being older. I didn't want to be over 40 ttc but that s just me.

I hear you, that's why I am so torn, if I want a second - I really need to do it right away...... I need to find some only children and see if they regret not having a sibling. I just don't know if 1) it will be too much for me to have a 2nd so quick at my age and 2) if we can afford it?:shrug:
Right now I'm trying to figure out how we can afford daycare - stinks - wish I could stay home - I think that would make decision easier - but we can't afford house on just dh's salary.


----------



## goddess25

I have a few friends that were only children and they were fine growing up, now they all have ageing parents and i know that they are finding that growing sense of responsibility alone to be quite tough with no one to share it with. I grew up with a sibling and even though I hated it at the time I love him very much now.

FInancially I have not found an extra kid to be too much more, it will be much harder as they get older for sure.

You have to do what is right for you and your family.


----------



## buzzy

NR3 said:


> Is there anybody who has decided not to find out the sex of the baby? It's been interesting how people decide on that and stick to the decision.
> 
> As for me, I couldn't wait till the end. :)

Me!! Didn't find out with baby #1 either


----------



## goddess25

Quite a lot team yellow.


----------



## grace10209

goddess25 said:


> I have a few friends that were only children and they were fine growing up, now they all have ageing parents and i know that they are finding that growing sense of responsibility alone to be quite tough with no one to share it with. I grew up with a sibling and even though I hated it at the time I love him very much now.
> 
> FInancially I have not found an extra kid to be too much more, it will be much harder as they get older for sure.
> 
> You have to do what is right for you and your family.

Thanks for this. very tough one........DH and I "tried" actively for a while to get pregnant with this baby and we had help, iui, etc. 
we lost one along the way, i guess we could always "not prevent", if we are undecided still and if it "happens" then we can say it was meant to be. :shrug:
who knows - im sure my feeling will change once this baby girl is here.


----------



## buzzy

grace10209 said:


> Also, how many kids does everyone have? I am 37 and this is #1 and I'm very torn on if I should have a second one. I wish I was younger so I could wait a few yrs.
> Really prefer to not be over 40 and ttc - how hard is it to be preg and have a little one? And then how much harder is having two?
> Sometimes I just want one so we can focus 100% on her and financially it would be easier - then I worry about her being an only child?
> 
> Thoughts?

I'm 37 and this is my second. Not having anymore. DD was born 4 years ago and we've suffered 2 losses. We knew we wanted two children, this pregnancy isn't the walk in the park that the first was. So even if we wanted more I'm not sure I'd have what it takes to do it all a third time...


----------



## goddess25

Third time around for me is pretty unpleasant.


----------



## grace10209

Thanks for everyone's comments. Sometimes I really want a second, but then I think - seeing im pregnant now, it would be SO DIFFICULT for me to be preg AND HAVE baby girl to take care of. Just dont know if i could do it.

Maybe 2nd pregnancy would be easier, maybe i would be more relaxed the 2nd time around and not so nervous. For those with kids now, can you pick them up and carry them around while you are pregnant?


----------



## buzzy

goddess25 said:


> Third time around for me is pretty unpleasant.




grace10209 said:


> Thanks for everyone's comments. Sometimes I really want a second, but then I think - seeing im pregnant now, it would be SO DIFFICULT for me to be preg AND HAVE baby girl to take care of. Just dont know if i could do it.
> 
> Maybe 2nd pregnancy would be easier, maybe i would be more relaxed the 2nd time around and not so nervous. For those with kids now, can you pick them up and carry them around while you are pregnant?

No, I can't pick DD up as I went into preterm labour 5 weeks ago and am on bed rest :wacko: Bt she IS four and doesn't really need picking up! But if she were much younger, then I'd have a problem. 

Godess25 sorry you're having a hard time too.... :hugs::hugs:


----------



## goddess25

It will fly past and our babies will be here soon enough.


----------



## NR3

grace10209 said:


> Also, how many kids does everyone have? I am 37 and this is #1 and I'm very torn on if I should have a second one. I wish I was younger so I could wait a few yrs.
> Really prefer to not be over 40 and ttc - how hard is it to be preg and have a little one? And then how much harder is having two?
> Sometimes I just want one so we can focus 100% on her and financially it would be easier - then I worry about her being an only child?
> 
> Thoughts?

I am also 37 but this is my 3rd and last child. I agree with the over 40 part.

With the pregnancies after the first one you don't have time to even think that much about it. You have things to do, job, take care for daycare arrangements... Even I would often forget that I'm pregnant!

The difference between having 1 child and 2 children for me was big. Now I expect less changes. :) 

I don't have siblings and growing up was OK, you just get used to what you have. Now as a grown-up, I wish I had brother/s/sister/s! And not only to share responsibilities for older parents but just as friends, people who would be close to me in every situation. Of course, there is no warranty that we would be in perfect relationship, but in my dreams we are like this. :)


----------



## goddess25

NR3 like you I found moving from 1-2 children a huge adjustment. I have been told going from 2-3 is nowhere near the same and I am just praying that this is true ;)


----------



## fairsinger

grace10209 said:


> Thanks for everyone's comments. Sometimes I really want a second, but then I think - seeing im pregnant now, it would be SO DIFFICULT for me to be preg AND HAVE baby girl to take care of. Just dont know if i could do it.
> 
> Maybe 2nd pregnancy would be easier, maybe i would be more relaxed the 2nd time around and not so nervous. For those with kids now, can you pick them up and carry them around while you are pregnant?

I was 35 when I delivered my first baby, and I will turn 40 a couple of weeks after this baby's due date. My first pregnancy had lots of complications, but this pregnancy and my last one have been far easier even though I am older. I had two losses between my son and daughter, so I was really stressed during my last pregnancy, but it was pretty much textbook-perfect. I was unable to pick up my older child during first tri this time because I had a subchorionic hematoma, but I have been able to pick up my toddler as much as necessary, especially once the hematoma resolved. My older child is over 40 pounds so I only pick him up when absolutely necessary. My kids and I cuddle on the sofa or in bed so they still get the physical closeness even though I don't pick them up as much.

I think this pregnancy is hard in terms of trying to give my kids enough attention and stay active with them during the heat of summer, but otherwise it's not too bad. The kids have done really well and my oldest is really excited (the toddler is too little to understand). 

I have so many friends having babies at 39 and 40 that it just feels pretty normal to me. But it's definitely a very personal decision with a lot of variables!


----------



## goddess25

How is everyone getting on?

I can't believe our DD are getting so close. Reached 30w at the weekend..woohoo. Have my scan tomorrow to see if my placenta has moved. If it hasn't they will be scheduling a c section for 37w so potentially in 7 weeks my baby could be here. Scary thought.


----------



## septbride

Hi ladies, may I join? I'm 38 and due October 16 with my first. It took us 14 months to conceive, and boy was that a difficult time. IVF failed and then we got a natural BFP, so we're thrilled. I want to have more, but am concerned about my age and the fact that it could take me another year or more to conceive. So we'll see! We're open to adoption or donor egg for a second.


----------



## goddess25

Congrats and welcome sept bride.

It sounds like you have been on quite the journey to get here.


----------



## NR3

goddess25 said:


> How is everyone getting on?
> 
> I can't believe our DD are getting so close. Reached 30w at the weekend..woohoo. Have my scan tomorrow to see if my placenta has moved. If it hasn't they will be scheduling a c section for 37w so potentially in 7 weeks my baby could be here. Scary thought.

Hi goddess25,
How was the scan? Why c section at 37 weeks, isn't it early? I mean, I know that it's considered full term, but still in my opinion 38 and after is better...


Welcome septbride!


I gained about 10 kg up to now, I feel huge and I still have more than 12 weeks to go, I'm afraid how I'll lose them afterwards. 
What about you girls? Any tips how to gain less and be healthy and not hungry all the time? What about your physical activity? I find I'm very lazy and I get tired easily.


----------



## goddess25

They wanted to schedule a section at 37w as the risk of placental abruption and severe bleeding is high when you have a previa. However it's a mute point as its moved up which is great.


----------



## NR3

Great news! Glad to hear that.


----------



## goddess25

In terms of weight gain, I dont really have any tips just eat healthily and try and get out walking after meals.

I have gained about 12lb so far.


----------



## septbride

Thanks for the welcome, ladies. 

Goddess, great news that you have your c scheduled and don't have to worry about the previa anymore. 

NR, I'm afraid I have no tips on the weight gain -- I'm up 30 pounds at 30 weeks and seem to steadily gain a pound per week even though I walk 2 miles a day! C'est la vie.


----------



## buzzy

goddess25 said:


> How is everyone getting on?
> 
> I can't believe our DD are getting so close. Reached 30w at the weekend..woohoo. Have my scan tomorrow to see if my placenta has moved. If it hasn't they will be scheduling a c section for 37w so potentially in 7 weeks my baby could be here. Scary thought.

Thanks For asking! Still the same here: Preterm labor, bed rest, almost constant pain. Just hit 31 weeks yesterday, so if I can hold on another 2-3 weeks...


----------



## goddess25

Your doing so great buzzy keeping baby in there. Hope bubs can stay in for a bit longer.


----------

